# fishing eglin afb



## bhewie38 (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone on here fish the eglin afb area recently . I have a kayak and am looking to see if there are reds in the area yet. Any info will help and it's appreciated.

Hewie


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Haven't fished the area this year yet but there should be some reds between Ben's Lake and Bear Creek and down around Postal Point.


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Early!*

If you get there early the shallow between the end of the runway and Postl point is active.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

It has been really windy in the bay lately but there are some big bull reds that hang around the deeper end of postal point and in the channel that leads into boggy bayou. Also depending on the day/tide Toms bayou by the docks has some trout.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll be taking my kayak out to postal point after work on Friday, it'll be around 1600. As long as it's not raining.


----------



## CBfabrication (Mar 29, 2015)

I fished about 5 hours off eglin and caught 2 reds 22 and 24" near bens on Friday. Had to have been a small school run through because they were back to back. I don't fish there often but it's a good change up location.


----------



## icepick (Apr 18, 2015)

*Kayak Fishing Eglin*

I'll be at Eglin AFB over the Memorial Day weekend, any tip would be appreciated, what species, lures, best times, etc. I'm from Oklahoma, so I'm sure the fishing will be challenging, I'll be bringing my 10' Heritage Angler.
thanks


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

icepick said:


> I'll be at Eglin AFB over the Memorial Day weekend, any tip would be appreciated, what species, lures, best times, etc. I'm from Oklahoma, so I'm sure the fishing will be challenging, I'll be bringing my 10' Heritage Angler.
> thanks


By that time the bite should be hot. Head to the flats by the fam camp(right past the BX) and throw some live shrimp on a popping cork. It's like shooting fish in barrel there. Just google or YouTube fishing with a popping cork. It very simple and absolutely effective. I reccomend Cajun Thunder poppin corks, but there are bunch of brands to pick from.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Fished near Ben's Friday AM. Forecast called for smooth but it was whitecapping. My brother caught a 22" red, an undersized trout and a catfish. I got skunked. Gold spoons, gulp shrimp, sassy shad and topwater baits usually work best for me but did not work on Friday.


----------



## icepick (Apr 18, 2015)

Good information, thanks. now my plans have changed, and I'll be at the Naval Support Station, on St. Andrews Bay.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

icepick said:


> Good information, thanks. now my plans have changed, and I'll be at the Naval Support Station, on St. Andrews Bay.


Theres good fishing over that way also.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

cobia02 said:


> If you get there early the shallow between the end of the runway and Postl point is active.



I thought that area is off limits?? There are bouys that line the shore that say restricted. I am wrong or just restricted to personnel without base access??


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

No it's not restricted to public fishing. You can fish from the boat inside the buoys. The only time you are not allowed is during "heightened" security. Don't be shocked though if the FWC and Eglin patrol stops to check you out. But it's peffectly legal. 
For trout, you can't beat the spot. You'll leave most days with your limit. Fish 1 hour before and after high tide for best results. Went the other day and caught some on DOA.


----------



## icepick (Apr 18, 2015)

What if any bass fishing lures would be good to use in saltwater?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

icepick said:


> What if any bass fishing lures would be good to use in saltwater?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had good luck with X-Raps. Pretty much anything you use for Bass will work. Just make sure to rinse them well afterwards. The hooks will corrode like crazy. You could just swap the hooks out as well.


----------



## icepick (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

